# Wilkins Pouch mod



## JTizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

Not sure this is the right thread for it, seeing as it isn't a slingshot but an ammo pouch.

I have a Wilkins pellet pouch that I have been using to hold ammo, however all of that rattling is quite loud! So I bought myself some felt and adhesive spray. After some careful measureing and cutting, I sprayed all of the felt pieces and stuck them inside the pouch. Because the leather is so hard it stuck quite well. Once it was all finished I can't believe how much it reduced the noise! I was impressed and thought someone else might be interested in doing the same.

In the picture the felt is black. Looks classy but doesn't "pop" well for photos.

Cheers,

JT


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Love the modification... I may do the same on mine...


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

These are so cool! I didn't know about them. I couldn't tell by looking at your pic, so I looked up Wilkins Pellet Pouch. I am sooo jazzed again. :bouncy:

These come in an assortment of colors and sizes, and prices are very reasonable. You can used them for all sorts of great stuff. *I want one!*

Thanks JT for showing this! Terrific modification idea.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I like too! where do you get them?

Fwv2


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

FWV2 said:


> I like too! where do you get them?
> 
> Fwv2


It looks like the UK. But you can contact them and ask who in the US stocks their pouches.

*Wilkins Pouches*
[email protected]
www.twitter.com/wilkinspouches
01423 527 700


----------



## JTizzle (Apr 14, 2013)

I actually just ordered it right off the site. It shipped super quick. Only 3-4 days to get to me.

Cheers,
Jt


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow. That's good to know. Thanks, JT!


----------

